# AUDITTO coming home leaving home *NEW PICS*!!!



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

This Last weekend I have been a little busy!! I installed the coming home leaving function in my TT and here are the results:



wha do you think??? i really love it


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

how to guide?!


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

I will post a little scketch with the connections.... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

SNAP!

Got this install on mine too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just when you think you have finished modding [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

I really love it!!!

I´m waiting now my orsam cool blue to replace the existing fog light!! I cannot wait to see the white/blue colour switching on! 8) 8)


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

yellow,the mods never will stop!!!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Auditto said:


> yellow,the mods never will stop!!!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


They do I have finnished modding old yellow 4 times in the last 3 years :wink: :lol:


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds like me with the gym....I always think: I will start this monday!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

great mod i like it
is it difficult to do then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Auditto said:


> sounds like me with the gym....I always think: I will start this monday!!!! :lol: :lol:


Or me with diets I should be like a lat I start a new diet every Monday :wink: :lol:


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

chrishTT !!

Is not a really difficult job!! the hardest for me was find how connect the fog light without the sidelights, because if you connect sidelights and fog, when you open the door sound the "beep" like if you left the light on and left the car, and i did not really want this!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Auditto said:


> chrishTT !!
> 
> Is not a really difficult job!! the hardest for me was find how connect the fog light without the sidelights, because if you connect sidelights and fog, when you open the door sound the "beep" like if you left the light on and left the car, and i did not really want this!!


Hi mate

That's what I wanted to know. So you don't get the door open beep? Presume you still use a relay powered from the interior light which switches power from the busbar? Where did you then wire it to? A particular fuse or what? You wouldn't believe the amount of though I have given this this week.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent mod mate!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You must do a how-to guide! This is an excellent feature.


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

this is mine!


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

don´t worry mate I will do a guide!!


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice one mate, top mod! Like Hark, I've been thinking about this too (mainly coz my mate has it on his 330 and im VERY jealous!! ) Yeah defo do a 'How To...' - plenty on here would be interested in this bud.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Just added another thing to my "mods to do" list, excellent. Looking forward to the how too guide.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

It's a good feature to have and I've got it fitted to my lower LED running lights. It can be linked to sidelights but as already mentioned causes the lights on buzzer to sound. With the right connections though I'm sure it can be disabled, plus using the fog lights probably means more light is thrown out comparied with just sidelights so better at lighting up a driveway, unless of course you have Was's DRL's fitted. 8)


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

I have used the front fog light only this reason, I don't want open my door and sound the beep!! If you use also sidelight you will have this problem!!

The problem, if you do this..........that you not have light connected with this function in the rear of the car, but I cannot see why not you can add some rear light to this function, I'm working in this at this moment !!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

This is a grate mod i have it on my Was DRL's and its very 8)

DAZ


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

very very nice... look forward to seeing a how-to.. 8)


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Interested too...


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi people!!

So sorry for the delay!! I have been very busy this weekend trying new functions with the coming home leaving home! I didn´t want to write a report early and later the people will have problems, I prefer to be sure that the system works ok! I REALLY DID IT!!!!!

*AUDITTO COMING HOME LEAVING HOME:*

Little description first:
With this funtion the front fog light will (only) switch on everytime that you open the car, with the remote control, or even if you open the doors or connect the interior lights with the car switched off. After you switch on the car, and thanks to the first relay the coming home leaving home will be disconnected, so if you open the doors, or connect the interior lights the fog lights will not connect.I know that is not the original coming home leaving home function, but is the easiest way to get it. This is why it is more or less obligatory to connect a swith to disconnect the system, because we dont want that when we are cleaning the car the fog light will be connected all the time and waste our battery.

you need:

-2x relays 5 pins 12v like this:








-1x switch to disconnect the system when you don´t want it like this: ( you can use other type if you want!!)








-Cable.
-Fuse holder and Fuse 10A.
-Connections (pins and sockets).
- a couple of hours free!!!! :lol:

Basically these are the connections that you must to do:










the relay 53 is the relay that controls the fog light, this relay is activated by the sidelight, so the fog light cannot be connected without the sidelight, What we are doing is connecting our cables as if the relay is open so we are making a "bridge" therefore the foglight can be connected without the side light!

I think that I not forget nothing......
Thanks to all!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## wandowski (Feb 17, 2009)

random question but can i turn on the bleep from my alarm as i dont have one atm and feel left out :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

you can turn it on with vagcom


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

obviously!!

Any chance of a photographic how-to? As I have no clue what your talking about, and may need to do this to 2 cars  :? :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Could you not wire it directly from relay 2 to the fog light fuse? (number 35 I think?)

Avoiding having to power the existing relay?


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

hark,

You are not power the exinting relay (number 53), that you are doing if pasing the current to the other side of the relay, but the relay is still open, so you are not activating the relay.

DenTTed, mate sorry but i don´t have any pics of the process....

basically you need get 12v all the time, connecting a switch, pass through a relay (1) that are activated by the bus bar number 75x ( under the stering wheel) also this relay (1) is connected to another relay (2) activated by the red/black cable that are connected to the interior light (platform) and from this relay (2) take a cable to the fog light , pin number 8 of th eheadlight switch....

let me know if you have any problems...


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Any chance of some maplin item numbers ?


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm sure mine was done with just the one relay. i will try to find out how mine was wired up.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought 15A fuses for this today as that's what the car one is. Your 10A doesn't blow I presume. :?

Didn't get this far though due to other problems.


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

the relay are these ones:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=6436

Code: AR32K.
important: Please check that have 5 pins!!!

here are some fuse holders....you can choose:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?cri ... &source=15

and i know that are some switch in maplin like the one in the picture that i posted before!


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

You can do this with only one relay...but I not suggest you because you will give many intensity to the interior light circuit. You need take into account that is the fog light that you are switching on!!! 2 is much safe!! :wink:

With 10A is fine but I cannot see why you can not use 15A.


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

hi everyone!!

After the installatin of the coming home leaving home function, I bought a pair of *MTEC cosmos blue *bulbs...the result are simply amazing!!! very close to the HID xenon look!! here are:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just an update on this.

I followed this guide to wire up my DRLs this week. It took a while to di it properly, but it's not overly complicated either.

However.....

*As far as I can tell if you wire to pin 30 on relay 53 it lets fog lights come on and you do NOT need to wire to the headlight switch (pin8) as well. *

I wired mine up and have now disconnecting the wire going to pin 8 (headlight switch) completely and it still works exactly the same. I presume the power goes directly from the relay to the fogs and has already bypassed the switch.

I have also wired mine so that it comes on with ignition, so no need to turn them on. Proper running lights. 8)


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi guys finally got mine working i didn't connect to the headlight switch and only used one relay which works perfectly, i just need to get some decent bulbs in there now.

Charles


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi guys I really REALLY want this on my car. So have a few questions after reading this thread many times!

I am following your diagram with TWO relays here:


Auditto said:


>


ALSO You later say you can use ONE relay, which one do I keep??


Auditto said:


> You can do this with only one relay...


Also
I see these two guys above have done it without connecting to headlight switch so I take it I can ignore that bit on the diagram?

I know this thread is like 2 years old by the way  :mrgreen:


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

hi,

you can use one one relay if you want but the idea of use two is that the system only work when the car is not switch on. As soon that I pu the key in the ignition and I turn, the fog light switch off so that is very good.

I rencenlty tidy up my wirin due to was a little bit kaos, I rememeber did with my father and he does not have many patience.

let me know if you need any help.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

This looks excellent, I don't know why i have only just seen the thread. although i have read the diagram I have not got a clue :? I think I need an idiots guide as to how to do it. Any one near Derby or within say 40 mile :roll:


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks I see why 2 relays is important. I will order another one.

I really want this mod  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

i only use 1 relay and it works perfectly. the fogs come on when i unlock the car and also when i open either door, then when i turn on the ignition the fogs turn off .

fogs also still work from the normal headlight switch.


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Guys I was wondering if anyone could help me out. This mod is dragging on and I cant complete it without your help  

I have these wires:
1x WIRE CONNECTED TO 75X
1X WIRE CONNECTED TO RED WIRE (LIVE)
1X WIRE CONNECTED TO PIN 30 (ON FUSE 53)
1X WIRE CONNECTED TO NEGATIVE (EARTH/GROUND)
1X WIRE CONNECTED TO RED/BLACK (FROM INTERIOR LIGHT)

This is the ONE relay I have :









If you could tell me what pin on the relay to put the wires above that would be a great help

The pins are
PIN 86:
PIN 85:
PIN 30:
PIN 87A:
PIN 87:

Thanks for reading. If I get this mode sorted I might go about making up the wiring for anyone else that wants to do it, make life & this mod so much easier!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sh0x said:


> Guys I was wondering if anyone could help me out. This mod is dragging on and I cant complete it without your help
> 
> I have these wires:
> 1x WIRE CONNECTED TO 75X
> ...


If you look at the pic above of the three relays the bottom one has the pin numbers on just transfer it from that.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Sh0x said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I was wondering if anyone could help me out. This mod is dragging on and I cant complete it without your help
> ...


so pin 30 would be the main fused power
pin 85 to interior light feed
pin 86 to earth
pin 87 to fogs

I'm pretty sure this is correct its been a long time since i did the mod. If you want to be extra sure then make a mock up with some 9v batteries and a bulb the relay only needs about 5v to switch.


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for that, it looks like everyones doing it differently!

Did you wire up directly to the foglight, or to FUSE 53?

And how comes you guys arent using the 75X for anything?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

I cant believe it, ITS WORKING!

You guys are great. Thanks to AUDITTO for the help & to those who posted here too.

I think Ill simplify this for anyone who wants to do it, maybe make up the wiring (Kinda liked that bit!)

Now to upgrade the foglight bulbs!

Thanks so much guys this is a very cool mod!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sh0x said:


> I cant believe it, ITS WORKING!
> 
> You guys are great. Thanks to AUDITTO for the help & to those who posted here too.
> 
> ...


Well done !! it's so much easier when you look at it logically


----------



## razputin1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sh0x, this is obviously an old thread but did you ever manage to simplify this install?

I'm terrible at electrics but think this is an excellent mod to have, will probably be one of my first mods as I've only recently got another TT.


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

I did the wiring really simple tbh but have totally forgotten how 

If I get a chance to look at the lower dash Ill try get a picture and trace what went where.

Im just using one relay.


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad to listen that is working fine ! 

Now enjoy it!


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Auditto said:


> Glad to listen that is working fine !
> 
> Now enjoy it!


Definetely enjoying it everytime I unlock the car mate, you are a star for this


----------



## razputin1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Anybody done this mod recently and could give me 'the complete dumies guide' on how to do it?

Electrics are not my thing at all so I've no idea where to start :roll:

Don't even ask me how to explain the wiring diagram further back in this thread :?


----------



## Caty (Aug 30, 2013)

Auditto said:


> Hi people!!
> 
> So sorry for the delay!! I have been very busy this weekend trying new functions with the coming home leaving home! I didn´t want to write a report early and later the people will have problems, I prefer to be sure that the system works ok! I REALLY DID IT!!!!!
> 
> ...


Very interested in doing this mod. I recently installed the MK4 Golf switch, but don't really like:
- Knob doesn't fit the original TT housing very well. It's a little lower in the dash than the original one. The theme doesn't match either (OCD-thingy)
- When in AUTO mode, it switches on the entire lightcluster (Xenons, sidelights and foglights) 
- Don't really like the photocell on the dash
- When opening the doors, or even the boot it switches on the coming home function. There's not off switch, like this one has

I would very much like to install this, however from the information I read and the drawings provided, I still have the following questions:
- Where do these new relays come? Are they fitted under the dash where the light switch is?
- Where does the 12V supply come from?
- What kind of cable do I need?
- Where do you place the switch? Is there a handy spot to put it (easily accessible, but out of sight)?
- Are there any pictures available for this mod?

As you can probably tell, electrics is not really my thing, but I'm willing to learn  If there's any additional info available, I'd be very gratefull.


----------



## Caty (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone who has some great ideas?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'd wanna know how to get the reverse lights turning on at the same time too so you can have all around lighting.

Hope the OP makes a visit to be able to update


----------



## Caty (Aug 30, 2013)

There's brake light switch under the dash.. maybe that can help with something?


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

So my try to help.
I did this mod last month
I bought a coming/leaving home kit from ebay for 20 euro.

With this kit you can switch every light you want.

Install is simpel but took me some hours to find out everything.
This is the scheme 









Red positive with fuse 20A from 30+ (continuous 12v) with a switch so can turn the coming home off when i want.
Black to earth.
2 brown cables to the connector under the lifter for the hood which goes into the door (believe white and red/braun) but don't no it for sure anymore. (Just measure with a simple volt meter) When opening and close the doors the central lock mechanism gives a positive signal. This switches the coming home module.
With the yellow/black and the orange/black you can switch the lights. Taillight, fog-lights and/or headlights.
Dont cut the wires as shown in this scheme.
I used the yelow-black with a extra normal relay of 40a to switch the headlight because of the current. 
(if you want to switch the fog-lights take the wire behind relay 53 to the foglights because the foglights are switch through this relay)
I used the orange-black wire for the taillights and licence plate.

I connected the wires to the pins of the headlight switch as shown in the pic below (except foglights)









The kit which i installed can be set between 10 and 30 seconds.

So if i unlock the doors the headlights go on.
But when i stopped driving and and pulled the key from the ignition, the lights went of, so i did a little modification with a 5 pin relay. I connected the 12v ignition power to this relay and to the brown wire of the coming home module. Now the headlights stay on when i take out the key.

I can upload a simple scheme if you want.

Total cost are 25 euro's and but took me some hours to find out everything
Hope this helps you something


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I googled this and found your JOM brand.

Does the light sensor make lights turn on to act light driving light???


----------

